# windshield washer pump



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

My wipers work great but nothign comes out when i try to spray them.

Is there an easy way to read on how to fix this myself?

I havent looked or listened to see if its the pump or just a blockage...
but i wanted to read more about it.

1996 altima


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Take off the hose from the pump and blow air through the hose. I have done this on a couple of cars. Either dirt or car wax will plug them. If that don't work check to see if you have voltage at the washer pump while hitting the washer controls. If you have voltage at the washer pump harness connector, replace the pump. If you have jumper wires, you can put 12v power from your battery directly to the pump and see if you can hear the pump working to verify. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

yes that helps a lot.

Now how do i find my windshield washer pump?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It's at the bottom of your washer fluid reservoir.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

ok thanks ..

how do i get at it?

thats a very tight area


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't remember where it is located specifically on that model. Most of them you can get to from the underside or go in from the wheelwell.


----------

